# CBD issues



## X-Calibre786 (4/5/20)

So I've been vaping CBD vape juice on and off for a few months using an OBS Engine MTL RTA. I recently left the RTA standing for about 2 weeks with the tank about half full. A couple of observations on CBD. Gunks up coils a lot faster than normal nicotine vaping liquid. I needed to rewick with almost every refill. CBD left in an RTA for an extended time will leave a nasty, sticky residue on the inside of the RTA. Very difficult to get this off even with Sunlight and a toothbrush. If anyone can offer any advice on how to clean this, I'd love to use this RTA for normal vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tall but short (4/5/20)

I used to use ethanol and hot water for cleaning pipes when I still smoked. I havent tried cleaning an rta with it tho. If you do make sure you rinse and dry it off properly afterwards.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

Agree. Alcohol-1
Surgical spirits-2
Methylated spirits only if you scrub it thoroughly afterwords. It contains contaminants to make sure the alcohol isn't drinkable. Some of them is dangerous when ingested.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1 (5/5/20)

Hot water as mentioned. 
CBD crystallises when it comes out of solution, heat will help dissolve it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## X-Calibre786 (5/5/20)

method1 said:


> Hot water as mentioned.
> CBD crystallises when it comes out of solution, heat will help dissolve it.


I tried boiling the RTA. Put it in a pot of water on the stove. Got most of the residue off, but there's still some of it that won't come off.


----------



## Hooked (5/5/20)

Perhaps Isopropyl Alcohol, which many of us use to clean our mods? Usually available from Clicks/Dischem, but I don't know if they'r allowed to sell it now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (5/5/20)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I tried boiling the RTA. Put it in a pot of water on the stove. Got most of the residue off, but there's still some of it that won't come off.



A small wire brush is handy for getting the tough stuff off & cleaning coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

